# Courts in Dubai



## Leonieoneil (Sep 14, 2013)

We are expats from South Africa, employed on a three year contract in Dubai.

My husband's employer cancelled his contract after six months of employment. We have registered the matter with the courts in Dubai, but have been shoved from pillar to post for six months!

It seems to be impossible to find alternative employment unless you know someone, and being in Dubai for only six months we don't know many people.

We don't want to return to our country at the moment, which is why we moved here in the first place.

Can anybody help us, or advise?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You need to post this on the Dubai forum otherwise you aren't likely to get much feedback.


----------

